# Canada legalises marijuana to help them cope with living next to America



## robert@fm (Oct 19, 2018)

Article.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2018)

I would need Mary Jane to help live  in the same f****g world as Donald Trump. All I can get legally is cannabinol with hardly any of the good stuff in. 

Still, I’m off to the neuros on Tuesday. I’ll see if I can blag a Sativex prescription for the old spastic muscles. Cannabinol only stops the tremor. Won’t be able to fill the prescription till November though.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I would need Mary Jane to help live  in the same f****g world as Donald Trump. All I can get legally is cannabinol with hardly any of the good stuff in.
> 
> Still, I’m off to the neuros on Tuesday. I’ll see if I can blag a Sativex prescription for the old spastic muscles. Cannabinol only stops the tremor. Won’t be able to fill the prescription till November though.


Good luck Mike


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2019)

We need it living nxt to Europe at the mo ?  I cant wait to be out. They are trying to split this Country up.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 12, 2019)

Who is “they” Hobie? The Tory party? It’s their game of consequences.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 12, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> We need it living nxt to Europe at the mo ?  I cant wait to be out. They are trying to split this Country up.



Sorry. Can't agree with that.

My job is EU trade. (The clue's in my user name.) It's going to become more time consuming, slower, more expensive, and more of a palaver instead of the simple well-oiled machine that we have just now.

I speak French, Spanish, German and Italian (among others) and I enjoy dealing with the Europeans.

I am dreading the 29th.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2019)

I have been all around Ireland & EU. Ireland is a fantastic place with lots to see & friendly people. Boarders should be over there not n this small country. There was 9miles of parked trucks at Turkish boarder when we where there. Not just full of pots & pans !  They want the brick wall not us. The sooner we are out the better.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 13, 2019)

Think the prob right now today, is just not knowing what the rules are post 29/3 and that's why we're all frustrated.

It was never a problem at our level because if we wanted to go anywhere, we knew upfront what they were - eg needing a green card on the motor policy and an International Driving Permit or needing 6 months or more left on our passports and a Visa to fly off to eg USA.  Well remember the latter and Passport Control saying to the lady in front of us that they were perfectly happy to let her board the flight to Florida we were all queuing to get on - but as they knew for an absolute fact that when we arrived the other end they wouldn't let her in cos she hadn't got 6 months left on it - therefore - they could not let her board the flight.

So when we arrive at Folkestone to go and run the rally in France in June this year we're running  - what do we need to get in good time before that so we'll be legal?  And how much is it likely to cost us and will the IDP still be valid when we go in August on a fishing holiday - and will the Green Card we got for June last the whole policy year or will we need another?  Or what?

If one private individual can't forward plan to a reliable degree - what merry hell must it be for businesses?


----------

